# Anfängertips für urban freeride



## sunao (18. Juli 2010)

hi erstmal ich bin neu hier im forum und habe mit der sufu nicht wirklich was gefunden und in google nur eher magere infos deswegen frage ich jetzt einfach mal so nach ich bin noch ein anfänger was so die triks angehen ich lehrne im mom die basics also bunnyhop und so und das gleichgewicht zu halten im stand könnt ihr mich noch tips geben oder links zeigen wo die sachen erklärt werden zumindestens genauer erklärt wird??


MFG Sunao


----------



## player599 (18. Juli 2010)

www.fahrtechnik.tv

sonst ist alles nur ne frage wie dick deine eier sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunao (18. Juli 2010)

das hilft doch schon mal etwas weiter thx für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Doc_Rock (18. Juli 2010)

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was du mir "urban freeride" meinst ... willst du street fahren, mit tricks und so oder willst du "urban freeriden" sprich in leerstehenden gebäuden die treppenhäuser runter kesseln, Abfahrten von Industrieruinen, dich innerorts blitzen lassen?

Wenn du letzteres meinst dann fang erstmal im Wald an, weil das was ich unter urben freeride verstehe ist für anfänger wirklich nix. Die Verletzungsgefahr ist sehr viel höher wenn man auf Asphalt Fehler macht und sich mault.


----------



## sunao (19. Juli 2010)

hey das doch mal neue sachen die ich jetzt lese mit urban habe bisher immer nur gesehen wie du es schon gesacht hast über die straße mit tricks


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Juli 2010)

Kann es sein, dass du Freeride mit Street verwechselst?


----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Juli 2010)

ich hatte auch den Eindruck, deswegen frag ich nach.

Das verstehe ich unter urban freeride
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/41746/

und das ist street
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/3865/

um das mal zu klären


----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Juli 2010)

aber urban hat auch immer einen gravierenden nachtteil ...

man wir nicht so dreckig
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/148576/


----------



## reifenfresser (20. Juli 2010)

sau geil, vor allem der 200mm "lowrider"


Ivch würde sagen, wenn du "urban freeriden" willst, solltest du so die Basics auf jeden fall gut beherschen. Das heißt für mich:

-Bunny Hop auf 50cm hohe Gegenstände
-Wheelie so lange man will
-Manual draufhaben
-nose Wheelie
-Hinterrad versetzen, min. 90°
-Trackstand

Dann kannst du glaube ich, je nachdem in was für ner Stadt du wohnst, ein bisschen "Urban-Freeriden"

Für street brauchst du vor allem Bunny hop (so hoch wie möglich) Manual, Trackstand, rückwärtsfahren und so was in der Art.


LG Reifenfresser


----------



## polo (20. Juli 2010)

urban freeride = um 5 uhr morgens besoffen nach hause radeln.


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

Wo ich jetzt net ganz durchblicke: Ist Urban Downhill = Urban Freeride ?


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (20. Juli 2010)

bspw. in san francisco, ja.


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

polo schrieb:


> bspw. in san francisco, ja.



What?


----------



## Doc_Rock (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke nich das da n großer unterschied is.
Für mich ist halt "urban freeride" = abfahrts und gib jump kram innerorts machen ... also irgendwie ja ... es ist das gleiche wie urban downhill


----------



## polo (20. Juli 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> What?



naja, du brauchst für downhill ein gefälle, und davon gibt's in san francisco mehr als in hamburg.


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

Und Freeride fährt man bergauf oder was? 

Ich frag weil die beiden Begriffe hier Hand in Hand gehen.

MfG


----------



## polo (20. Juli 2010)

kennst du urban free cross?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (20. Juli 2010)

urban freeride...hahaha so ein schrott. 

geht biken.


----------



## Mitglied (20. Juli 2010)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.
Ich hätte noch gerne Beispiele für urban back in country, urban cc (cross city), urban marathon, (sub)urban street, urban dirt. Da gibt's noch einiges zu klären.
Und an die Treppenfahrer: Ist das dann street, fr, dh oder wie?


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> urban freeride...hahaha so ein schrott.
> 
> geht biken.



Das mit dem bergauf fahren war Ironie!

Wahrscheinlich habt ihr selbst keine Ahnug ob es nen unterschied gibt


----------



## Doc_Rock (20. Juli 2010)

doch klar ... sobald man Anfäng dieses Trick Rumgehample zu machen isses nur noch Street


----------



## Mitglied (20. Juli 2010)

Slope-Street, falls Du Fully fährst.


----------



## Doc_Rock (20. Juli 2010)

nur in San Franzisco oder Wuppertal!


----------



## sunao (20. Juli 2010)

also auf das was ich so raus will ist letzentlich streeten aber freeride will cih auch ab und zu machen  aber meine frage wurde ja schon beantwortet thx für die hilfe


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2010)

Na dann ist ja gut, hoffentlich trifft man sich nicht.


----------



## sunao (20. Juli 2010)

bist ja sehr net wa


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2010)

Mein McFit-Artikel aus 2009, der zur deiner Frage passt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6827076&postcount=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

